# Charger stand - free!



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Ever wish your Duratrax ICE or Checkpoint charger could stand up so you could read the display easiliy on the bench? Do you have any of the newer LiPo chargers that lay flat on the table and have the same problem? 
Here is a tip that I have used for a couple years now. Take that 2009 used-up Page-A-Day calendar that is sitting in your office, on your desk or on the nightstand, remove the paper from the calendar pages from the plastic holder and you have a ready made charger stand that will hold your chargers upright for easy viewing. 
If you are like me, you have not yet thrown the old calendar out and have one or more of these sitting around. If you have already tossed it out or didn't have one for 2009, watch for the 2010 calendars to go on sale around February. You can sometimes find these calendars on clearance a few months into the year for as little as $1 each.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Great idea!!! and the fold up flat to pack for going to a race!!
Thanks for the tip!


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

All my chargers are "propped" except the newer angled screens.


----------



## BurnapileRacing (Dec 23, 2009)

They make a wire stand for propping up plates and china. It folds flat as well. like these- http://www.finehomedisplays.com/proddetail.asp?prod=52-0050
I saw a guy at track with one, seems like a good idea. I imagine they sell locally, but i never seem to remember when at walmart to look


----------



## XXX-Steve (Oct 23, 2008)

I use one of those plate or frame holders. You can get them from the dollar store.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Good Idea. I just prop mine up with a tire.


----------

